# hitchhiking video game.



## Mankini (Oct 18, 2016)

http://mindofahitchhiker.com/the-game/

*Mind of a Hitchhiker: The Game!*
18th October 2016 Iris Veldwijk






Introducing a new feature on my travel blog:_Mind of a Hitchhiker: The Game_!



Take me to MOAH: The Game!



If you’ve never hitchhiked, this is your chance to enjoy a soft introduction into the art of stopping cars. The current version needs a keyboard (i.e. proper computer, no phone/tablet) to play. Together with my coauthor for the Buenos Aires Guide Jonas, I’ve put together this game in which you play this pixelated character that hitchhikes and fends off mosquitoes. The conception of the idea went pretty much like this:

Jonas: I’ve always wanted to program a game.

Iris: Do it.

Jonas: About hitchhiking.

Iris: Fuck yeah! _Do it._

Jonas: Let’s Google if it already exists first.

Iris: Yeah makes sense. *Googles hitchhiking games*

Iris: *Is abhorred by the awfully bad stereotypes a shitty game about hitchhiking uses to make it seem like it’s always a suicide mission*

Iris: We _need _to make a game about hitchhiking. And it has to be *Fun*.

A few weeks later we met up again and Jonas had created the basis idea of the game. It was adorable, but I had some suggestions for the (mostly stolen) graphics. If they were going to be different, I would have to create them myself. So I opened Microsoft Paint and started making my own shitty graphics. All those years of taking Arts classes in high school finally paid off: I made something recognizable – with pixels. After many Tetra© liter packs of cheap Uruguayan wine and what I’d call _pixelfucking_, there was something that resembled a video game. There were many disagreements, but we’ve found consensus on the current version with only five levels to procrastinate with. This is an ongoing project, so there’s going to be changes in future versions!

Now it’s out here on the internet for all of you to enjoy. Welcome the *first online hitchhiking game* that is _positive _about hitchhiking and adventurous travel! Do you have any suggestions (that are not about trashing my shitty graphics) or ideas? Leave a comment!

*Totally Unbiased Reviews of Mind of a Hitchhiker: The Game*
“We like it a lot” – my grandma and cousin

“What a nice game” – my mom

“THIS IS REALLY HILLARIOUS” – my sister

“That’s really great, exactly like the games from 25 years ago! Works like a charm. […] And the mosquitoes are really annoying like in real life” – Jonas’ dad

I really mean it when I say you should play it, last chance people:

http://mindofahitchhiker.com/game


----------



## landpirate (Oct 19, 2016)

Please also copy articles into threads as links sometimes get deleted or move. I've done it for you this time.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

landpirate said:


> Please also copy articles into threads as links sometimes get deleted or move. I've done it for you this time.


Danke schoen, schoen Fraulein.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 20, 2016)

sweet game


----------



## Koala (Oct 20, 2016)

Awww such a cute and fun game!


----------



## Garminbozia (Oct 25, 2016)

Ahhhh! Would love to play on my phone. Love the presentation of the reviews and fighting off mosquitoes!? LOL


----------

